# **** open day



## Lele (Jul 24, 2007)

Thought somebody might be interested... I am going to attend!

Lele

HFEA Open Authority meeting
The Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority is the UK's independent regulator overseeing safe and appropriate practice in fertility treatment and embryo research.

As part of our policy to be open and accountable to the people we serve we are inviting attendees to our next Open Authority meeting. This will be held on Wednesday 20 February 2008 in Central London from 1.30pm.

The Open Authority Meeting provides a first-hand insight into how the HFEA makes decisions on issues that matter to thousands of IVF patients across the UK.

Current on-going topics include supporting the sector in developing guidance to reduce the number of multiple births following IVF treatment and providing patients with costed treatment plans.

There will also be an opportunity to meet the Chair of the HFEA and other members of the Authority informally over tea and coffee after the meeting.

Register to attend

The meeting is free to attend. However, places are allocated on a first come, first served basis.
If you would like to attend, please email your name and contact details to [email protected] by Friday 15 February 2008.

Confirmation of your attendance will be sent by email and will include details of the venue, time and agenda.


----------

